# Dateitransfer mit Linux-Server



## Culebra (25. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verwende einen Apache-Webserver und möchte einen Mechanismus zum webbasierten Datenaustausch aufbauen (mit HTTPS, als Ersatz für einen FTP-Server).

Kennt jemand eine gute Lösung unter Linux?

Ideal wäre irgendetwas Ajax-basiertes mit Fortschrittsbalken. Mit Dateigrössen und Timeouts sollte grosszügig umgegangen werden, denn ich recht grosse Dateien übertragen können. Es wäre auch gut, wenn das ganze schon als Ubuntu-/DEB-Paket vorliegen würde.

Vielen Dank für jede Idee!

Grüsse,

C.


----------



## Navy (25. August 2008)

Guck Dir mal WebDAV an. Das ist schnell installiert und einfach absicherbar. Darüber hinaus kannst Du WebDAV-Verzeichnisse auch lokal mounten (bzw. unter Windows einbinden).


----------



## Culebra (25. August 2008)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> Guck Dir mal WebDAV an. Das ist schnell installiert und einfach absicherbar. Darüber hinaus kannst Du WebDAV-Verzeichnisse auch lokal mounten (bzw. unter Windows einbinden).



Danke für den Hinweis. Was Du schreibst, ist sehr richtig. Ich verwende bisher schon WebDAV (da war mal ein Artikel zum Einrichten unter Apache in der c't) doch ich möchte davon abkommen, weil die WebDAV-Implementation unter Windows XP sehr fehlerhaft ist und Probleme bereitet. Viele unserer Kunden müssen problemlos zugreifen können. Auch SFTP möchte ich nicht einsetzen, weil das Protokoll in vielen Firewalls gefiltert wird.


----------



## Navy (25. August 2008)

Dann guck Dir mal den "Apache Filemanager" (http://www.cpan.org/modules/by-module/Apache/PMC/) an. Ich hab mit dem keine Erfahrungen gemacht, weil ich WebDAV unter den verschiedensten OS und auch Windows stabil nutzen kann.


----------

